# "New Revised Edition!" The Potter's Freedom - James R. White



## Mayflower (Mar 4, 2009)

"New Revised Edition!" The Potter's Freedom - James R. White

Calvary Press Publishing


----------



## Skyler (Mar 4, 2009)

I ordered a copy of The Potter's Freedom last December from LifeWay Stores. It was backordered then; hopefully it's because they were waiting for the new edition to come out. *crosses fingers*


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Mar 4, 2009)

Anybody know what's been updated or added in the revision?


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 4, 2009)

Just guessing but perhaps a response to Giesler's response in the updated Chosen but Free?


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Mar 4, 2009)

Ahhh. That would make sense. I didn't know Geisler had a formal response. Thanks.


----------



## baron (Mar 4, 2009)

Gomarus said:


> Anybody know what's been updated or added in the revision?



It says the book is a defense of the Reformation and a Rebuttal of Norman Geislers Chosen but Free.

The second edition of Chosen but Free has A Response to James White's The Potters Freedom. So this is James White's response I guess.


----------



## DMcFadden (Mar 4, 2009)

If memory serves me, White indicated on his Dividing Line program that the new edition brings the back-and-forth with Geisler up to date.


----------



## Solus Christus (Mar 4, 2009)

I sincererly hope there won't be a third edition of Chosen But Free: A response to the response to my response of James White's The Potters Freedom.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Mar 4, 2009)

Solus Christus said:


> I sincererly hope there won't be a third edition of Chosen But Free: A response to the response to my response of James White's The Potters Freedom.



Yeah that would be quite laborsome.


----------



## reformed trucker (Mar 4, 2009)

Skyler said:


> I ordered a copy of The Potter's Freedom last December from LifeWay Stores. It was backordered then; hopefully it's because they were waiting for the new edition to come out. *crosses fingers*



You say LifeWay? Uh,oh. Notice any strange activity in your neighborhood lately? You may be under SBC surveillance, Mr. Heretical Calvinist!

Dude!....Behind you!....SBC doctrine cops!....Lookout!


----------



## Quickened (Mar 5, 2009)

reformed trucker said:


> Skyler said:
> 
> 
> > I ordered a copy of The Potter's Freedom last December from LifeWay Stores. It was backordered then; hopefully it's because they were waiting for the new edition to come out. *crosses fingers*
> ...


----------



## shackleton (Mar 5, 2009)

Skyler said:


> I ordered a copy of The Potter's Freedom last December from LifeWay Stores. It was backordered then; hopefully it's because they were waiting for the new edition to come out. *crosses fingers*



If it was Lifeway it might be that they told you it was on back order so you would be ever waiting but never getting.


----------



## bened (May 8, 2009)

Truth is Lifeway sells James White, John Piper or J.I. Packer as fast as they would T.D. Jakes or Dr. Phil's wife (whose name escapes me).

Bottom line is what has the best chance to sell under the evangelical umbrella is what gets sold.

They stock wheat and chaff.


----------



## Marrow Man (May 8, 2009)

You guys have got to be more subtle with the SBC cops. When I was in college, I ordered a copy of David Chilton's _Days of Vengeance_ from the locally owned Christian book store (the "free-will, pre-mill" store as someone called it). Since they hadn't heard of Chilton or Dominion Press, I'm guessing they didn't mind ordering it. I'm not sure if I went under surveillance after it came (but wasn't Baptist, so maybe not). Fly under the radar, young man! 



MrMerlin777 said:


> Just guessing but perhaps a response to Giesler's response in the updated Chosen but Free?



White is convinced that Geisler didn't even write the response in the updated edition of CBF, but that he assigned it to a student and that is what is included in the book.


----------



## bened (May 8, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> You guys have got to be more subtle with the SBC cops. When I was in college, I ordered a copy of David Chilton's _Days of Vengeance_ from the locally owned Christian book store (the "free-will, pre-mill" store as someone called it). Since they hadn't heard of Chilton or Dominion Press, I'm guessing they didn't mind ordering it. I'm not sure if I went under surveillance after it came (but wasn't Baptist, so maybe not). Fly under the radar, young man!



The Lifeway stores located on seminary campuses _*may*_ have management or employees who'd know the difference - Southern being the most likely, but also the most favorable to reformed-type literature.

However, at the "average" Lifeway 99.5 % of employees wouldn't know the difference and 99.9 % of the customers wouldn't care.


----------

